# diy timer ??



## tripp9875 (May 5, 2010)

could i take 2 sets of gargare door light beam sensors and conect it to say a stop watch and measur how long it takes to cross the 2 beams


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

tripp9875 said:


> could i take 2 sets of gargare door light beam sensors and conect it to say a stop watch and measur how long it takes to cross the 2 beams


It would take custom making a relay board.The sensors alone wont be enough to trip the watch circuits, but by using the sensors to activate a relay wired into the NO switch that trips the stop watch circuit it could be done.But it would only be active for every other lap. By crossing the line the first time it would start the timer,then when you crossed again it would stop the timer, then the next time you cross it would start the timer again.It would be handy for practice since you would get times on every other lap.

You have me thinking now.I think it may be worth a cheap stopwatch and 5.00 worth of materials to make one up to see how it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## tripp9875 (May 5, 2010)

could i do 2 sets of beams in a circuit ether parallel or series to start and stop it for say a drag track


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop...eader/arrow_red2.gif"++border="0">Drag+Racing 
if link works bout 3/4 down is bottom line setup for around 120 

here is the google link 
http://www.google.com/search?q=rc+t...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1

and the drag racing forum on here 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=194


----------

